# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  این هم یک هدیه دیگر (برطرف کننده مشکل نوشتن فارسی XP)

## دنیای دلفی

این فایل را در حالت Safe Mode درون شاخه System32 ویندوز اکس پی یا 2000 کپی بکنید
 سیستم فارسی شما در Word و تمام محیتهای ویندوز مثل پارسا 99 میشود و می توانید از 
همه فونتهای فارسی به راحتی استفاده نمائید .

     :oops:    :oops:     :oops:     :oops:      :oops:     :oops:      :oops:     :oops:

----------


## MFCGalaxy

:flower:

----------


## MFCGalaxy

این که پسوندش php است ؟ :?:

----------


## دنیای دلفی

> این که پسوندش php است ؟


 دوست عزیز دقت بیشتری بکن جواب می گیری
  :!:  :!:

----------


## mehdi_moosavi

سلام به شما
من فایلی رو که گفتید کپی کردم ولی فونتهای پارسا اضافه نشد
سوال من اینه که آیا باید فونتهای پارسا مثلا Nazanin  یا  Badr   به لیست فونتهای دلفی اضافه بشه یا نه
ضمنا خود ویندوز ایکس پی فونتهای فارسی داره مثل  Tahoma  
این فایل شما چه چیز بیشتری بوجود میاره  لطفا توضیح بدید
متشکرم

----------


## دنیای دلفی

> من فایلی رو که گفتید کپی کردم ولی فونتهای پارسا اضافه نشد 
> سوال من اینه که آیا باید فونتهای پارسا مثلا Nazanin یا Badr به لیست فونتهای دلفی اضافه بشه یا نه


 شما باید فونتهای مختلف را نصب کنید سپس مشاهد می کنید که به راحتی می توانید در محیتهای مختلف تایپ کنید
 دیگر مشکل گ ژ چ پ را ندارید 

   خوش باشید  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## DrDelphi2003

-------
سلام به دوستان
برای راحتی حال بروبچز  :wink: یکی از دوستان یه برنامه نوشته که می شد تو آدرس زیر پیداش کرد ولی فکر کنم خراب باشه!!! اگه نیاز فوری دارید میل بزنید.
    :gift:          http://www.hojati.50megs.com
البته فکر می کنم همون کاری که mr دنیای دلفی گفت انجام می ده 
خدا حافط
--------

----------


## vahid80

> این فایل را در حالت Safe Mode درون شاخه System32 ویندوز اکس پی یا 2000 کپی بکنید
>  سیستم فارسی شما در Word و تمام محیتهای ویندوز مثل پارسا 99 میشود و می توانید از 
> همه فونتهای فارسی به راحتی استفاده نمائید .
> 
>      :oops:    :oops:     :oops:     :oops:      :oops:     :oops:      :oops:     :oops:


با عرض سلام ومعذرت.
فایل مورد نظر را از کجا دانلود کنم.
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## b_mohammadpoor

فایل را از کجا باید دانلود کرد ؟

----------


## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

این فایل رو براتون میزارم طریقه نصبش هم توش هست و نیاز نیست که به حالت Safe Mode برین

----------


## szabeh

بچه‌ها این هم امتحان کنید نیازی به سیف مود نیست.

----------


## sahar_ah

دستتون درد نکنه عالی بود

----------


## disappear

آقا دستت درد نکنه و خیلی به دردم خورد

----------


## eniak.master

این هم یک برنامه کامل با قابلیت جابجایی کلیدها در ایکس پی

----------


## پدرخوانده

برنامه جالبی بود ولی امکان ذخیره تغییرات را نداشت (آیا نرم افزاری که دارای چنین قابلیت باشد را سراغ دارید؟)
(و وقتی آرایش صفحه کلید را تغییر می دهید تا وقتی که برنامه در حافظه هست درست کار می کند و به محض خارج کردن برنامه از حافظه به حالت قبل بر می گردد)
(اون قدیم ها یک همچین چیزی برای محیط ویندوز 98 بود)

----------


## eniak.master

اگر زحمت بکشید و داخل start up  ویندوز  قرار بدهید مشکل حل می شود .

----------


## پدرخوانده

بله درست است (در startup قرار دادند)
ولیکن مشکل برای فقط سیستم خودم نیست
من می خواستم dll آرایش صفحه کلید  (kbdfa.dll) را تغییر دهم (یعنی صفحه کلید جدید را طراحی و جایگزین این فایل بکنم و در برنامه setup نرم افزار اصلی ام قرار داده تا به هنگام نصب صفحه کلید جدید فعال شود و خوب طبیعی است که بر روی سیستم افراد مختلف (مشتریان) کار مناسبی نیست که فقط برای صفحه کلید برنامه ای را در حافظه ثابت قرار دهم)
مشکل اصلی بنده فقط حرف ک می باشد که با استفاده از تمامی dll های مطرحه شده در این سایت متاسفانه نهایتا حل نشد (بنده می خواهم که در ویندوزهای سرویس پک دو حرف ک بصورت نرمال (با کد 223) تایپ شود یعنی با وجود تعویض dll مربوط به صفحه کلید و یا برنامه ارائه شده توسط دیگر دوستان نهایتا باز حرف ک در محیط sp2 بصورت فارسی و با کد 152 می باشد

----------


## Mahdi-563

سلام خدمت برو بچ باحال

آقا یک دنیا ممنون


مهدی

----------


## saeed_d

> این فایل را در حالت Safe Mode درون شاخه System32 ویندوز اکس پی یا 2000 کپی بکنید
> سیستم فارسی شما در Word و تمام محیتهای ویندوز مثل پارسا 99 میشود و می توانید از 
> همه فونتهای فارسی به راحتی استفاده نمائید .
> 
> :oops: :oops: :oops: :oops: :oops: :oops: :oops: :oops:


میشه لینک دانلود رو بذارید؟

----------


## szabeh

این هم یک لینک
http://www.prfco.com/matn2/818chinfood.htm

----------


## babak869

دوست عزیز eniak.master
اگه میشه سورس برنامه Farsi saz ((Key for XP).rar رو لطفا بزارید تا با نحوه کد نویسی  اون آشنا بشیم
متشکرم

----------


## Mahdi-563

> -------
> دوست عزیز eniak.master
> اگه میشه سورس برنامه Farsi saz ((Key for XP).rar رو لطفا بزارید تا با نحوه کد نویسی اون آشنا بشیم
> متشکرم
> --------


من کارم گیر سورسش اگه میشه راهنما بزنیین

----------


## Mahdi-563

لا اقل یه راهنما بزنید

----------


## szabeh

این هم یک لینک با عرض معذرت لینک قبلی اشتباه بود
http://www.klm32.com

----------


## Mahdi-563

آقا ممنون

ولی آی کاش سورسش هم یکی لطف می کرد می گذاشت

----------


## mamizadeh

با سلام
من یک مشکل در رابطه با فارسی نویسی دارم و آن هم اینکه وقتب برنامه ای را در ویندوز xp sp2 می نویسم کاملا درست نشان می دهد ولی وقتی به سیستم دیگری انتقال می دهم و تست می کنم علامت سوال نشان می دهد. از جمله وقتی که ویندوز XP sp1 باشد یعنی برنامه ای که به صورت قارسی در sp2 نوشته شده sp1 نشان نمی دهد و برعکس.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید بد جوری گیر کردم.
برای این ترفند اگر پول هم بخواهید می دهم ولی به شرطی که در تمام ویندوز ها جواب بدهد.
ولی نه اگر راهنمایی هم بکنید متشکرم.چون خیلی خیلی نیاز دارم
ایمیل من : mohammad.mamizadeh@gmail.com  :چشمک:

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
عزیزم یک سوال رو جاهای مختلف سایت نباید پرسید
زنگ بزن ببینم چی کارش میشه کرد :)
بای

----------


## Mahdi-563

بابا ای ولا

----------


## mohsenna30ri

*ببین این راه حل بدردت می خوره فکر کنم بد نباشد : 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=55431
*

----------

